# MLP: Humans in Equestria RP



## ThefriendlyFurry (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm almost 90% sure this counts as furry but I'm starting a side RP on Discord. The premise is a long term RP (Consisting of 2-3 arcs) based around a group of humans being thrown into Equestria and being forced to acclimate to the society as they desperately find a way to get home. Along the way they will run into OC villains and Villians from the show so a miniscule amount of knowledge on Friendship is Magic would be appreciated but not required.

Also keep in mind your free to move your OC a long in whatever way you want including falling in love with a pony, betraying the other humans to join the villains, run off and be a hermit, and everything in between please do follow these simple rules;

- Lit and Semi-Lit people are welcome (a minimum of 4-5 lines when necessary.)
-No God Mode
-No senseless killing (let's be civil here, were not Neanderthals)
-Please be respectful
-You must be ok with covering certain MLP characters and talking for them.
-Do Not try and steal other characters "mates" (will discuss in ththe beginning who we will be choosing as your romantic partner should some of us want one.
-This RP is a Adventure RP so let's make it interesting.


If interested comment below and I'll pm you with the Discord Link.


----------

